

To Change Publishing, Make Publishers Obsolete - shadowsun7
http://www.novelr.com/2010/04/20/to-change-publishing-make-publishers-obsolete

======
rapodaca
Shirky: “Institutions will try to preserve the problem to which they are the
solution.”

Great quote.

